# Intuitive F2L Tutorial in 6 Minutes + Example



## Smiles (Jul 4, 2017)

The story here is that I never watched a video for intuitive F2L because they were all too long. I find that I learn better from videos, but I'm also super impatient. So when I was learning, I just went to the F2L wiki page and looked at the algorithms to learn F2L.
I always didn't like teaching people F2L because it was too complicated to grasp it all at once. That all changed after I taught somebody full intuitive F2L in the 10 minutes between classes, and he just asked a few questions and practiced by himself after that. So here is my super simple F2L tutorial.


----------



## NewbieCuber (Jul 20, 2017)

This is the tutorial which brought me from beginner's method to F2L. My times have slowed down as I learn to recognize the 3 patterns, but I'm getting better. And I'm sure that as my F2l improves my times will drop quite a bit as I'm now spending about half my solve time (30 seconds plus) just on the cross and F2L.


----------



## audiophile121 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm about a month into learning CFOP. While this video is intended as an introduction to CFOP, it did give me a great way to visualize how to deal with the "white on top" cases. I too avoided watching F2L videos due to length and have had a difficult time trying to process how to deal with these cases, and this has given me a much better starting point for those. Thanks!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 26, 2017)

When my sister wanted to learn f2l I just sent her this video. Awesome tutorial


----------



## Gregoryc (Aug 16, 2017)

I have been getting really flustered with F2L. This video is great because it has given me a method to follow for each case. Hoping this will get me sub minute!


----------

